#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Dr. Adel m. Salems

## dolatitv

Hello Dear Friends,



I looking for lecture note of below course from DR. ADEL M. SALEMS
Faculty of Petroleum SUEZ CANAL UNIVERSITY.

Petroleum Reservoir Engineering
Reservoir Simulation
Petroleum Production Engineering
Reservoir Fluid Properties
Natural Gas Production Engineering
Oil Well Completion and Workover
Well Logging


Please share,
OR introduction source for gain this lecture note 

many thanksSee More: Dr. Adel m. Salems

----------


## mohammed105

Hi dolatitv
Dr. Adel m. Salem was my lecturer in faculty of Petroleum SUEZ CANAL UNIVERSITY, and he lectured me in this course(Oil Well Completion and Workover). Unfortunately i have ppt lectures hard copy , but these are references used

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and these are PLT lectures for DR. ADEL M. SALEM

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dolatitv

Dear mohammed105

Many Thanks ,but i am just need  Lecture note (course material),
I will be grateful if you could share with me these material.


All the Best.

----------


## dolatitv

hi Dear mohammed105

can you help me to introduction source for find out this Lecture's note ,
I will be grateful if you could share with me these material.

Many Thanks

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank.

----------


## mohammed105

Dear dolatitv
 this is Petroleum Production Engineering 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dolatitv

Thanks Dear mohammed105. It's a nice material!

----------


## notachance

would some one plz upload it again tnx alot

----------


## Petrol4

thanks for share

----------


## hedy

thanks for share it

----------

